

Facebook vs Email - Hitchhiker
http://blog.getsmokesignal.com

======
Hitchhiker
These guys have a very simple and elegant insight:

" The sender side of the equation however is a rich and untouched! This is
where Buster Benson and Shortmail are working and its the side we’re
passionate about as well. "

